# Legendary IFBB Pro Women's Bodybuilder Jackie Paisley, Needs Your Help (1-1-13)



## dkwemn (Jan 1, 2013)

For Those Of You Not In-The-Know, Legendary Bodybuilder Jackie Paisley  Is Going Through A Financial Rough-Patch As She Completes An Unexpected  Extended Recovery From Silicone Toxicity Poisoning (From Leaky Breast Implants)That Nearly Took  Her Life, & Needs Help For Her & Her 8 Year Old Special Needs  Son Neo,To Remain In Her Scottsdale, AZ Apartment.

There Are 2 Ways That One Can Help:

1. Make A Donation Of ANY Amount, To "The Jackie Paisley Fund":

Welcome!

2. A CNN iReport Has Been Written On Jackie That Also Has Links  Providing Detailed Info For Those Who Have Questions; If You Go To The  Bottom Left Corner Of The iReport, Then Click The Green Button Next To:  "This belongs on CNN", This Will Help Get Jackie's Story On CNN's  Homepage, Reaching People 
Worldwide.

Legendary Pro Women's Bodybuilder Jackie Paisley Needs A Helping Hand To Help Herself - CNN iReport

Thanks For Caring & Helping!

-dkwemn

P.S. See Jackie's First On-Camera Appearance Since 1991!


----------



## DKW (Jan 28, 2013)

Lonnie Teper Has Since Posted A "News & Views" Blog On Jackie, Posted 1-16-13:

Former Bodybuilding Great Jackie Paisley?s Tough Road to Recovery : Iron Man Magazine: Lonnie Teper


----------

